# Need feedback on this 10" mid



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a new pair of PWX 10" CRESCENDO PRO AUDIO MID RANGE that I was thinking of using with my hlcd but wasn't sure if they will be ideal to use . I finished my door panels (pods) that will take 10" mids has anyone used this mid before ? I liked the fact that there only 4.29 " deep and 98 db sen. To help keep up with horns . Crescendo doesn't have their T/S posted on there site for the pwx-10 ,I had to searched and searched and found Them on another site. I added the T/S and the graft below take a look and see if you feel they are worth mounting in my doors it would be in standerd pod opened into the inner door and sealed very well I gess that woul Be free air? Oh ya looking to use my horns and speakers that will work at 800hz down to 65hz I have subs to do all bottom end


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

GONZO151 said:


> I have a new pair of PWX 10" CRESCENDO PRO AUDIO MID RANGE that I was thinking of using with my hlcd but wasn't sure if they will be ideal to use . I finished my door panels (pods) that will take 10" mids has anyone used this mid before ? I liked the fact that there only 4.29 " deep and 98 db sen. To help keep up with horns . Crescendo doesn't have their T/S posted on there site for the pwx-10 ,I had to searched and searched and found Them on another site. I added the T/S and the graft below take a look and see if you feel they are worth mounting in my doors it would be in standerd pod opened into the inner door and sealed very well I gess that woul Be free air? Oh ya looking to use my horns and speakers that will work at 800hz down to 65hz I have subs to do all bottom end


Being a 10" driver and when I saw the n(0) rating, I though: "man it's a bit low for horn pairing". 
Sensitivity is nowhere near the claimed 98dB - in the file you posted, the sensitivity is @ 90dB 1w/1m which is a bit low. 
Then you also have the impedance @ 8 ohm. 

Lucky it's a 10" driver, you should get a good slam from the cone area advantage but the sensitivity is a bit low - hope you have a sturdy 4 channel amp to bridge in order to send those drivers some power. 

Kelvin 

PS: I would have preferred a lower Qts but in your intended application, it should work well


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would buy an Eminence Alpha 10 or Beta 10 before I bought that 10.

But that is just me.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And what Kelvin said.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or more money, the Delta or Kappa Pro 10.

You have a budget you are trying to stay with?


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks guys . I was hoping I got lucky but it's no big deal they are left over from SPL project I never got to use them I post them on a CACO they should sell . We'll now I got to fill that hole in my door with a winner. I need a woofer that is going to work in the range I posted above I love to get that snap tight drum line from my tunes. Or do you guys think I would better off going with a seal enclosure I made fiberglass buckets that fit in my pods I made them seal off the inner door and I made a baffle that fits the pods opening that will hold a 8" woofer I don't know the internal air space of the pods when they are sealed but I think it's way too small for a 10" that's why I made baffles for 8" woofers .the pods 6" deep I added a pic of the pod with the bucket in but not finished it gives you a ideal of what I made


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is the pods without the buckets if I go with 10" woofers so if you guys can share your ideal on what to run 8" sealed or 10" free air in the doors and as power go's I have SAX 200.4 sundown plenty of power


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you have them, then use them for a while. I was under the impression you were looking to buy, in that case, there are others out there that I would get first.

Run them for a while and see how you like them. Like you said, you can part with them pretty easy if/when you decide to get rid of them.


----------

